# Vin Number Question



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

Just a question that has me a little stumped right now.
I've read that there were 81,722 1967 GTO's made, yet I've seen a few '67 GTO's that have Vin numbers in the 90,000's.
How can this be?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Tempest and LeMans and in some cases B series Pontiacs were also included in the overall last 6 digits of the VIN. In later model years, like '71, plants like Lakewood also include GrandPrixs in these last 6 digits.


----------



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> Tempest and LeMans and in some cases B series Pontiacs were also included in the overall last 6 digits of the VIN. In later model years, like '71, plants like Lakewood also include GrandPrixs in these last 6 digits.


Hey thanks Pinion head! :smile3:


----------

